# Detroit's Latest Joke



## RocketMedic (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/19788029/detroit-paramedic-im-being-punished-for-giving-cold-man-a-blanket?fb_comment_id=fbc_539392186087054_117203581_539437402749199#f13aba7214

That's excellent leadership, si?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2012)

that reporter is awesome


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow.

LeDuff is a piece of work. And the city's apathy makes it so much worse.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

Detroit? Detroit? Detroit?
Nope sorry doesn't ring a bell!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2012)

But but.... fire based EMS is more efficient!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2012)

Nothing about that urban wasteland could possibly be seen as efficient.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> But but.... fire based EMS is more efficient!



Not sure how that has anything to do with it...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Detroit? Detroit? Detroit?
> Nope sorry doesn't ring a bell!



Is that in Ohio? I  Don't think it is around here anywhere.

Maybe Canada will buy it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2012)

For the record, I would probably really enjoy a month there.  Maybe a few months, as long as I knew it was limited.  I love being busy, I love doing EMS in a city.

But dude.  Detroit is messed up.

I just had the opportunity to have a long chat with a teacher who spent her first few years teaching in a charter school in Detroit.  Her first day on the job, her car was stolen.  Her second day on the job, her husband's car was stolen.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> For the record, I would probably really enjoy a month there.  Maybe a few months, as long as I knew it was limited.  I love being busy, I love doing EMS in a city.
> 
> But dude.  Detroit is messed up.
> 
> I just had the opportunity to have a long chat with a teacher who spent her first few years teaching in a charter school in Detroit.  Her first day on the job, her car was stolen.  Her second day on the job, her husband's car was stolen.



Just go to the south bronx... same deal but im sure gang violence is not quite so bad as Detroit.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just go to the south bronx... same deal but im sure gang violence is not quite so bad as Detroit.



I only ever worked in a city that was really quite safe as long as you watched your mouth.  

I think this video speaks volumes about this situation though.  The disciplined medic was interviewed IN BED, in ZIPPER JAMMIES???  My 5 yo thinks he's too big for one-piece zipper jammies.

There are just too many oddities here, I can't imagine what the truth is.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking I missed something by not watching the video.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm thinking I missed something by not watching the video.



The reporter wasn't a regular reporter, but a shock-jockey.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

I just watched the video, I sure am glad i only watch ABC local new. That news reporter, hold on let me look up a word for him.

*goon*


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> For the record, I would probably really enjoy a month there.  Maybe a few months, as long as I knew it was limited.  I love being busy, I love doing EMS in a city.
> 
> But dude.  Detroit is messed up.
> 
> I just had the opportunity to have a long chat with a teacher who spent her first few years teaching in a charter school in Detroit.  Her first day on the job, her car was stolen.  Her second day on the job, her husband's car was stolen.



I remember a Detroit medic telling me his shift consisted of being shot at, having the computer stolen out of the cab while on scene, being assaulted by family and something else...and that was almost a normal shift happenings.


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 10, 2012)

Worked there for years: Yes you get shot at, i had two trucks shot in 3 years. Yes anything of any worth will be stolen. You will end up fighting at least once a shift. People have been executed on stretchers, in hospitals etc... It was common to just be driving and find a shot up car full of ppl, drivebys, fire bombings, etc... Its a complete warzone! Add in all the normal runs ie suicides,mi,strokes, dib/sob, its enough to make a provider insane or more often turn to drugs or booze. But I loved it! The experience gained was second to none


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Not sure how that has anything to do with it...



Everything.  It has everything to do with it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Everything.  It has everything to do with it.



I disagree entirely.  Historically, the fire service has been "boy scoutish," helping little old ladies across the street, going the extra mile for people in every conceivable situation.  

This has little to do with fire department operated EMS and everything to do with what human behavior does in a war zone.

From the out-of-line chief who raised this stink in the first place, to the brat medic who allowed himself to be filmed in his cluttered-up bedroom, this smacks of just poor human behavior. 

Like Maslow had something going when he categorized humanity's needs.


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 11, 2012)

Linuss said:


> But but.... fire based EMS is more efficient!



Detroit EMS operates completly seperate from Detroit Fire, also Fire does not do any type of EMS or pt care except for lift assists for EMS


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> The disciplined medic was interviewed IN BED, in ZIPPER JAMMIES???  My 5 yo thinks he's too big for one-piece zipper jammies.


I would kill for a onezee on those really cold nights, especially when I was in upstate NY.....

actually, i think the reason he was dressed like that was because he called out sick from work, hence all the niquil and tissues.  also why the interview was in his bed (which was a little awkward....).  If he had been all dressed up, the chief would have tried to reprimand him for calling out sick when he wasn't really sick.  It's probably more of an intentional act than anything else.





7887firemedic said:


> Worked there for years: Yes you get shot at, i had two trucks shot in 3 years. Yes anything of any worth will be stolen. You will end up fighting at least once a shift. People have been executed on stretchers, in hospitals etc... It was common to just be driving and find a shot up car full of ppl, drivebys, fire bombings, etc... Its a complete warzone! Add in all the normal runs ie suicides,mi,strokes, dib/sob, its enough to make a provider insane or more often turn to drugs or booze. But I loved it! The experience gained was second to none


not for nothing, as much as it sound like a great resume builder, and some good experience (as well as just a little bit of fun), based on what you just described, plus all the news stories that Charlie LeDuff shows, I can honestly say if you paid me $250,000 a year, I would still say that it's not worth it.  and I'm shocked anyone wants to work there, and those who do work there haven't moved on to better places.


----------



## hogwiley (Oct 11, 2012)

I lived in the city of Detroit for a year, arguably the worst year of my life. Every time I think it cant get more effed up, im proven wrong.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 11, 2012)

The whole story line in the recent Batman movies where the "bad" guys want to destroy Gotham.  In reality they are good guys and the city is Detroit. That city needs to be shut down.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 11, 2012)

And I thought I had it bad in my neck of the woods........:huh:


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 11, 2012)

"I think what the fire department should do is point those hoses right at headquarters and clean the whole joint out." haha pretty cool reporter. 

Whoever was complaining about the Paramedic's 1 piece pajamas... I would totally rock a pair of those bad boys. My question is, where the hell did he find  the adult size?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 11, 2012)

I love Charlie LeDuff. His stuff is great. 

And I want a onesie. Perfect for winter camping.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I love Charlie LeDuff. His stuff is great.
> 
> And I want a onesie. Perfect for winter camping.



I do too! Meijer sells them for women lol


----------



## sirengirl (Oct 11, 2012)

And now people in FacebookLand are getting involved....

although I woud love to see the look on the cheif's face when a few thousand blankets show up at his station....


----------



## Achilles (Oct 11, 2012)

The article is a little vague, it doesn't say what his punishment is.


----------



## hogwiley (Oct 11, 2012)

Remember the movie Escape from New York? Too bad Detroit isnt an Island. Maybe they could build a moat around it.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I guess JEMS of a hold of it h34r:


----------



## codethree (Oct 21, 2012)

This is simply ridiculous!


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 21, 2012)

After the blanket detroit event, commisioner austin stated all charges against jeff were dropped. He also said things would not have progressed that far had he known about it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2012)

Detroit really just makes me


----------

